# Finished: Beside Table - Pine and Walnut



## Chems (3 Feb 2010)




----------



## Chems (3 Feb 2010)




----------



## rileytoolworks (3 Feb 2010)

Looking good Chems. How you getting on with the saw?
I really like the idea of the contrasting timber on the drawers.
What are you going to do for handles? (This would be sooo cool with Blum Tip On runners (the ones where you push to open)).
That's a nice looking workshop you've got there mate. Is it a 2 car garage?

Adam.


----------



## Chems (3 Feb 2010)

Just under 2 car garage. 

I did have some good pictures of the saw all cleaned up but they were lost to. I'm astonded at the world of diffrence, its so quite compared to my titan which is funny cause I asked a forum member last year about the noise and they said it was very loud, they obviously were spoilt with all induction tools! Did a little trimming of the drawers on it today the big work area is just such a breath of fresh air. Can't wait to start the next project! 

I'm going to make the handles with my inspiration been the ones matthew did for that lovely altar table he did. No chance of blum runners at this point, it was also upset the lovely price tag of £46 for the 2 sheets of pine.


----------



## rileytoolworks (3 Feb 2010)

I'm going to have to come round to yours to do my next project.
Just been out to the shed for the first time in two weeks and everything's covered in water! The bloody roof's leaking again.
Anyhow, congrats on a nice looking project.

Adam.


----------



## Chems (3 Feb 2010)




----------



## devonwoody (4 Feb 2010)

Nice looking piece of furniture, reminds me of my project I did over five years ago. 
I filled up every bit of wall space in our bedroom with cabinets like that made to fit, no catches were fitted to the doors and they still close and stay closed without any hassle, the drawers still fit nicely and did not have any adverse timber movements. The timber came from a skip I had access to, a builder that did loft conversions, sadly he has moved away so source dried up. 

So if you have got any space left get cracking, (btw I made the tops with 22mm x 25mm strips of pine laminated to edges and they are still looking good.)


----------



## OPJ (4 Feb 2010)

With all the fancy tool purchases you've been making lately, you'd think you would some cash left over to buy a proper camera?? :roll: :wink:

I like the table though. Much nicer than the one showing currently on the _New Yankee Workshop_ site!


----------



## MikeG. (4 Feb 2010)

Interesting combination of timbers......I look forward to seeing how it looks when complete. My only comment design-wise is that without much of a plinth/ kick-board, it leaves the bottom drawer sitting visually virtually on the floor.

Could we have some bigger pictures of the finished thing, please?

Mike


----------



## Chems (4 Feb 2010)

Thanks guys.

Re the camera, whats wrong with mine! 

I needed to get 4 drawers out of it, only time will tell with the kick and scuff hopefully it will be ok. 

Mike, you can click for larger? I'll get some good ones when its done.


----------



## mtr1 (5 Feb 2010)

You can make your images bigger by putting in the IMG code on photobucket instead of the HTML code. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TrimTheKing (5 Feb 2010)

Interesting timber choices, will be good to see it finished.

Out of interest, why do you have 2 tablesaws, was a new one inroduced part way through the build?


----------



## Chems (5 Feb 2010)

yeah I can put them in full size but they are much to large for the forum run, I'll see if next time I can do it in medium size.


Trim, the big saw arrived on Wed and the little one went to mick the tree yesterday so for a day I had two. Thread about the new saw here


----------



## TrimTheKing (5 Feb 2010)

Chems":28vchghs said:


> yeah I can put them in full size but they are much to large for the forum run, I'll see if next time I can do it in medium size.
> 
> 
> Trim, the big saw arrived on Wed and the little one went to mick the tree yesterday so for a day I had two. Thread about the new saw here


Ahhh, cool cheers, will have a read.


----------



## Chems (8 Feb 2010)




----------



## devonwoody (9 Feb 2010)

Those dovetails look much better in the new photo size.


----------



## Mattty (9 Feb 2010)

Nice Job Jim. Looks like your loving the Domino mate.


----------



## WoodAddict (9 Feb 2010)

graet job, nice piece.


----------



## Chems (10 Feb 2010)




----------



## OPJ (10 Feb 2010)

I think the finished unit looks great; I just can't decide about the dowels on the handles... But, at least you did it on all of them and saved your fingers! :wink:

Thanks again for the large pictures. That staining on the pine seems to have come out alright. What's next, then?


----------



## Chems (10 Feb 2010)

Yeah I glad you get what I mean about the dowels olly. The customer likes it thou. 

Well Jet260 has been sourced cheap and will be joining the machine nest. I've got a mirror, white oak serving table, my own outfeed/assembly/router table to do and I'd like to do a blanket chest and a new desk for myself. So got some things on the go. This is my last pine piece thou, had enough of softwood for a lifetime!

Edit, Plus a Robuo thats highest on my list


----------



## devonwoody (11 Feb 2010)

I like everything about the design of this piece, is it your own creation or are there plans available?


----------



## MikeG. (11 Feb 2010)

Well done Chems......there is a lot about this that I really like, particularly the interesting combination of timbers, and the stringing detail. Love the handles, too. 

My negative is the one I mentioned earlier. I'm not keen on seeing drawers almost sitting on the floor, and personally, I would have preferred to see drawers of differing widths, with a narrow one at the top and a deep one at the bottom.

Nonetheless, this is a very nice piece.

Mike


----------



## devonwoody (11 Feb 2010)

Mike. having a drawer at such a position means more drawer space without the increase of height so that might have been the consideration


----------



## wizer (11 Feb 2010)

oh well done for making the pics bigger, I nearly didn't click back in here.

you've done really well here. Very quick too. I especially like the handles, nice handmade touch. :wink:


----------



## Chems (11 Feb 2010)

Thanks guys  

Mike, its very hard to tell but the drawers do differ in size internally by a few cm from top to bottom. but the drawer fronts remain almost the same size. I see what your sayin about the bottom kick, to be totally honest its just not something I tried out when initally sketching it. 

Devon Woody, I sketched it out on a bit of paper and have a cutlist and plans for it that I've made up if you'd like me to post them up? It requires 2x 2.4m by 600m pine sheets and some walnut offcut to give an idea of timber required. Total cost was £48.

Wizer, I've full sized the first page to now. I guess if you have a high res screen they must be tiny! I'm 1440x900 and they are fairly small but its ok I already know what I'm looking at.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the offer Chems, at the moment our bedroom space is all taken up. but I will remember your offer.


----------



## wizer (11 Feb 2010)

Chems":3k2nywxv said:


> Wizer, I've full sized the first page to now. I guess if you have a high res screen they must be tiny! I'm 1440x900 and they are fairly small but its ok I already know what I'm looking at.



Personal bug bear with me on here. Tiny pics and even worse when you're expected to click each one to see the full size in another window. I just click away.

I see what Mike's saying but graduated drawer depths can look a little dated in most cases. It depends on the style of furniture that it's going with.


----------



## stoatyboy (11 Feb 2010)

That is one nice piece of furniture - well done

I've got two of these to make for the bedroom - love the look - may I plaigarise a few ideas off this?

Pete


----------



## stoatyboy (11 Feb 2010)

and while I think of it what's a 2x2.4x600mm pine sheet - I know what the dimensions are but is it like those preglued 'premium' furniture boards that B&Q etc sell - only flat?

and where would you get it?


----------



## Chems (11 Feb 2010)

Plagarise away, higest form of flattery!

You can get them in B&Q etc but they are VERY expensive. I get mine from the Build Centre which is a UK wide chain. 

http://www.buildcenter.co.uk/

Give your nearest a ring and ask for Pine Laminated sheet, if they don't have them they'll be able to get them in from another branch. I pay £24 a sheet for mine from the Build Centre in Rugby, may be worth quoting if they try and charge you more. They are brilliant quality.


----------



## OPJ (11 Feb 2010)

wizer":306iwurd said:


> Personal bug bear with me on here. Tiny pics and even worse when you're expected to click each one to see the full size in another window. I just click away.



Not to mention all the adverts and images of manky teeth!! :? 

:wink:


----------



## mailee (12 Feb 2010)

That looks really nice Chems. Cracking job mate. I do like the Walnut and the motif on the top, sets it off nicely.


----------



## Chems (12 Feb 2010)

Thanks Maliee, used the trend inlay set and it was pretty good after some practise. Very quick too.


----------



## woodsworth (13 Feb 2010)

I like the contrasting wood! You have a scroll saw, what type is it? I've been thinking of one of these for doing inlays for guitar necks and such, what type do you have and how noisy is it? I had one years ago, bought it for my son for Christmas to make little stacking animals etc. but the noise was staggering.


----------



## Chems (13 Feb 2010)

Its a delta scroll saw, someone actually gave it to me for free. Its very heavy and I think cause of that its very quiet. There is one on ebay here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Delta-2-Speed16-S ... 5885edcb78


----------

